

Azul Systems To Open Source Significant Technology in Managed Runtime Initiative - bensummers
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/06/azul_ori

======
wingo
Seems to be syscalls to allow userspace to manage virtual memory with more
power and responsiveness, so as to allow garbage collectors to take advantage
of hardware capabilities -- sounds quite interesting.

------
kjetil
It's great to see this finally happen. Kudos to Azul!

Now let's hope the OpenJDK patches will be accepted and merged back upstream.

